# orange beach / terry cove /perdido



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

the family and i are headed back to orange beach on the 19th and thinking about taking the pontoon boat again. We have done this a couple of times before and we put in at boggy point and just putter around terry cove and out to the island there just north of the bridge. Now that i have some rod holders and better set up to fish, i was wondering if it is worth my time to throw something out and troll some lines whilst we ride since we usually just idle around??? if so, what would i be fishing for and what should i use? thanks in advance for any advice you might be willing to share

O yeah, im a newb, i just joined today, now give me a warm welcome


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

As far as I know you would be wasting your time and effort. You'd be better off buying some live shrimp and using a slip corkonthe edges of the channels. You could catch several species. Another idea is to get in the intercostal waterway north of Ono Islandas your going eastwatch to your right and you'll see4 or 5pilings several hundred yards from the bank. They mark an inshor reef. You could anchor on the side and drift some live shrimp over the reef. Use a cork. The reef is bridge rubble and it come up to abour 5 feet under the surface.


----------

